# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Mental health deamonised yet again. **triggers**

## purplefan

So according to this Numpty, George Freeman M.P. said yesterday and i Quote word for word: 
"Disability benefits should go to "really disabled people" not those "taking pills at home, who suffer from anxiety", a key Theresa May aide says".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-39097019

It really gets up my wick that this guy has the audacity to say he Understands anxiety. Dose he? Dose he really? If so, he would stop making snap comments like this on social media and stop demonising people who have to claim for these benefits. How much money is he going to save by doing this? According to BBC news £3 billion. May seem a lot to you and me, but in the scale of things it is pennies. Yes i understand that we have to keep costs down, but i have read some horror stories on this forum with people who have anxiety and depression. All this clown has done is make the people who suffer from Anxiety, more anxious thinking thy are going to get their benefits cut.

----------


## rose

I would personally like to see the £3bn go into Mental Health services; better crisis care, better access to psychiatrists and therapists, information on how to get help, specific help with getting back into work. You cannot just rip out benefits and expect people to skip back into work without help.

----------

purplefan (27-02-17)

----------


## purplefan

I hope my post does not make people worry here like that M.P. It will be a long time before any new reforms will be brought about. If you are worried about Benefits. Please go to your Job center plus or Local Citizen advice.

----------


## Suzi

I thought his comments were terrible!

----------


## Cameraman

I am aware of this too, however, I would like to ask him if he thinks a 42 week wait to see a psychiatrist is an acceptable length of time to wait for a specialist. If I had a broken bone, I would be seen by a specialist within a short time of arriving at a hospital. Mental health issues are an easy target for governments of any political persuasion, quite simply because it is a hidden / invisible disability. No one can tell by looking at us that we are unwell. I would love to sit him down and explain to him the last decade of my life and how it has completely changed, it saddens me to think he is ignorant and arrogant enough to think it was nothing.

----------

